# psa lab screening



## saniray (Mar 30, 2010)

Has Medicare changed the regulations for PSA screening? I was told V76.44 cannot be used anymore.


----------



## m.j.kummer (Apr 14, 2010)

*saniray - psa lab screening*

According to this chart, published 03/25/2010, dated January 2010, it is still correct to use V76.44 with G0103 for PSA screening.  I could not find anything more recent.

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/MPS_QuickReferenceChart_1.pdf


----------

